
Show HN: InspectR – implement elements of gamification in programmer daily work - teonite
https://github.com/teonite/inspectr-dashboard
======
teonite
Command line tool that we run on the project:
[https://github.com/teonite/inspectr-cli](https://github.com/teonite/inspectr-
cli)

